# Rapido 640 Fresh Water Tank



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm having real trouble locating the fresh water drain plug on our 640. The tank is located under the fixed bed at the rear of the vehicle but I can't locate the drain plug/tap (whichever it might be). There is a large bright blue screw cap located on top of the tank which I thought I could unscrew that would allow me to access the inside of the tank. Alas it won't budge even with some encouragement (gentle) from a hammer.
Any advice gratefully received!
Kevin.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe an external tap somewhere under the van near to where the tank is located ??

M


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

If you have a look under the MH you should see the drain hose from the tap sticking through the floor. It may not be near the water tank. Rapido do have a habit of hiding the drain tap in a double floor section under a small lift out panel. It normally shows the position of the tap in the handbook supplied with the vehicle if you have one, also the supplying dealer should have covered this in the handover.

Colin


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello....we have a 700ff....same problem....tank is underneath settee in lounge and the screw caps are a bugger to get off.


Attached a mole wrench to the cap and then tapped the wrench with a hammer......alternatively place 6" wooden pole (like broom handle) against the hand hold on the cap and tap....


Both worked!!


ATB


----------



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks all for your responses.

I have managed to remove the tank caps - there are two as the tank is in two bridged sections with a cap for each section. As mearsy says they are a bugger to remove. One was easier than the other and I have wiped the threads with vegetable oil to make removal easier.
However I've still no idea where the drain taps are - I'll have to check thoroughly underneath. As I've been able to confirm the tank is fully drained anyhow that can wait for another day.

I did email the dealer but haven't, as yet, had a reply or acknowledgement. It's now been four days...

Again thanks for your responses. :smile2:

Kevin.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

On my 7065FF the drain for the frost protection is inside the kitchen cupboard below the sink. After opening the cupboard door it is then necessary to lift out a removable floor panel to access the drain. There is a paper label with a tap symbol on the removable floor panel.

The tank drain valves ( one to fully drain the tank and the other to drain down to 20litres) are located together in the double floor. One valve is red and one is blue which I initially thought was for hot and cold water. Access to the valves is via a small hatch about 200mm x 100mm located under the seat on the LHS of the lounge. Again there is a paper label on the hatch.


----------

